# 1985 datsun kingcab hard body



## Glovesxc (Aug 6, 2009)

i just got this shell of a datsun pick up, and i'm a novice at this types of trucks, and i was wondering if i could get some tips, help or advice of what would be the easiest swap that would fit in.... i've been told of a ka24 and a fj20 or a vg30, but i dont know which one... or what is recommended ..... if i could get some help pleas....?....


----------

